# net.wlan0 cannot authenticate with any AP

## daseinhorn

I'm using wpa_supplicant and networkmanager under GNOME, and my wireless device cannot connect to any access point, protected or not.

My card is : 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100

The firmware is installed

```
*  net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode

      Latest version available: 8.24.2.12

      Latest version installed: 8.24.2.12

      Size of files: 182 kB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100/5300 ucode

      License:       Intel
```

Dmesg provides this:

```
[  201.474626] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.480644] wlan0: direct probe responded

[  201.480648] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.482448] wlan0: authenticated

[  201.482463] wlan0: associate with AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.485086] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=1)

[  201.485089] wlan0: associated

[  201.488306] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d by local choice (reason=3)

[  201.488337] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d by local choice (reason=3)

[  201.490620] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.490628] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d by local choice (reason=3)

[  201.490644] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.495053] wlan0: direct probe responded

[  201.495057] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.498227] wlan0: authenticated

[  201.498241] wlan0: associate with AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.501157] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=1)

[  201.501160] wlan0: associated

[  201.504341] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d by local choice (reason=3)

[  201.504375] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d by local choice (reason=3)

[  201.506645] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.506656] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d by local choice (reason=3)

[  201.506671] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.511089] wlan0: direct probe responded

[  201.511091] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.514351] wlan0: authenticated

[  201.514363] wlan0: associate with AP 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (try 1)

[  201.516992] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d (capab=0x421 status=0 aid=1)

[  201.516996] wlan0: associated

[  201.521096] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d by local choice (reason=3)

[  201.521134] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:18:84:1f:d6:5d by local choice (reason=3)

```

What does "local choice (reason=3)" means??

Some extra configuration files : 

```
ecologie xavier # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="iwlagn"

```

```
ecologie xavier # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

```

```
ecologie xavier # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P9500_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 Dec 2009 23:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4, 3.1.1-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.0

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 autoipd avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cuda cups cxx dbus dhcp dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fluidsynth fortran fuse gdbm gif git gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv jack java jpeg lame ldap libnotify mad mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd ptp2 pulseaudio python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```
ecologie xavier # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:85:da:26:97  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:12102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11731 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:11655255 (11.1 MiB)  TX bytes:1841431 (1.7 MiB)

          Interrupt:30 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5d:eb:aa:7e  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
ecologie xavier # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  

          Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

Do you guys see anything wrong with my configuration?

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwlist scan

```

Also, your /etc/conf.d/net should be like this :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this also :

```

# rc-update show

# cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

```

----------

## daseinhorn

/etc/conf.d/net has been modified.

Requests:

```
ecologie xavier # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:85:da:26:97  

          inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:437 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:940 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:223846 (218.5 KiB)  TX bytes:124482 (121.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:30 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5d:eb:aa:7e  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
ecologie xavier # rc-update show 

              hwclock | boot                                          

       udev-postmount |                              default          

               sysctl | boot                                          

           vixie-cron |                              default          

          consolefont | boot                                          

             mount-ro |      shutdown                                 

             net.eth0 |                              default          

                 dbus |                              default          

                local |                              default nonetwork

                 mtab | boot                                          

               procfs | boot                                          

            alsasound | boot                                          

              metalog |                              default          

                 udev |                      sysinit                  

                 fsck | boot                                          

             bootmisc | boot                                          

             netmount |                              default          

               net.lo | boot                                          

              modules | boot                                          

                 swap | boot                                          

             hostname | boot                                          

                 hald |                              default          

              network | boot                                          

                 root | boot                                          

         termencoding | boot                                          

            killprocs |      shutdown                                 

                devfs |                      sysinit                  

          staticroute | boot                                          

              urandom | boot                                          

           localmount | boot                                          

            savecache |      shutdown                                 

                dmesg |                      sysinit                  

              keymaps | boot                                          

       avahi-dnsconfd |                              default
```

```
ecologie xavier # cd /etc/init.d && ls -la

total 352

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Dec 31 19:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 78 root root  4096 Jan  1 23:58 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   583 Dec 12 12:27 NetworkManager

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   818 Dec 11 17:09 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6231 Dec 17 22:53 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   451 Dec 12 12:26 avahi-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   445 Dec 12 12:26 avahi-dnsconfd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1171 Dec 11 18:31 bluetooth

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3225 Dec 11 19:49 boinc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3749 Dec 25 18:45 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1672 Dec 25 18:45 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   586 Dec 11 18:33 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 Dec 11 13:30 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   286 Dec 11 23:07 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Dec 11 14:06 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Dec 11 12:10 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   797 Dec 25 18:45 devfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   684 Dec 27 02:30 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   327 Dec 29 20:07 dhcpcd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Dec 11 17:14 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   317 Dec 25 18:45 dmesg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   536 Dec 27 02:30 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2275 Dec 25 18:45 fsck

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    25 Dec 25 18:45 functions.sh -> /lib64/rc/sh/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   756 Dec 11 18:10 fuse

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   741 Dec 27 02:40 git-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Dec 11 13:57 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1187 Dec 11 19:20 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   376 Dec 25 18:45 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2635 Dec 25 18:45 hwclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   816 Dec 12 10:51 irexec

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1733 Dec 25 18:45 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   392 Dec 25 18:45 killprocs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   941 Dec 12 10:51 lircd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   466 Dec 12 10:51 lircmd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   696 Dec 25 18:45 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1765 Dec 25 18:45 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   761 Dec 27 02:30 lvm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1018 Dec 11 12:33 metalog

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1472 Dec 25 18:45 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1028 Dec 25 18:45 mount-ro

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   907 Dec 25 18:45 mtab

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 10661 Dec 17 19:54 mysql

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6632 Dec 17 19:54 mysqlmanager

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Dec 11 12:09 net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15143 Dec 25 18:45 net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Dec 31 19:16 net.wlan0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2031 Dec 25 18:45 netmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6203 Dec 25 18:45 network

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1526 Dec 11 13:17 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   717 Dec 25 18:45 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 Dec 11 17:07 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1262 Dec 12 00:00 pe-format

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1925 Dec 25 18:45 procfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2393 Dec 27 02:39 pulseaudio

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   538 Dec 11 19:14 pwcheck

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Dec 11 14:15 pydoc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Dec 11 14:00 pydoc-3.1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Dec 11 12:53 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   653 Dec 25 18:45 root

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Dec 11 12:58 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Dec 11 12:10 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   525 Dec 11 19:14 saslauthd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   813 Dec 25 18:45 savecache

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Dec 11 12:53 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2159 Dec 11 14:18 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1641 Dec 25 18:45 staticroute

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   817 Dec 11 22:41 svnserve

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   791 Dec 25 18:45 swap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   494 Dec 25 18:45 swclock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Dec 25 18:45 sysctl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1303 Dec 25 18:45 sysfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   749 Dec 25 18:45 termencoding

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6386 Dec 11 18:14 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2585 Dec 11 18:14 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2869 Dec 11 18:14 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   805 Dec 11 18:14 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   937 Dec 25 18:45 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1454 Dec 12 23:38 virtualbox-guest-additions

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Dec 11 12:34 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1249 Dec 15 18:24 wpa_supplicant

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6417 Dec 11 17:13 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   340 Dec 11 17:13 xdm-setup
```

----------

## d2_racing

 *daseinhorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ecologie xavier # ifconfig -a
> 
> ...

 

Where is your wmaster0 interface ?

Can you post this :

```

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

```

----------

## daseinhorn

dmesg | grep -i iwl  yields no output. Seems that there is something wrong!

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux 

# cat .config | grep -i kill

# cat .config | grep -i 802

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## daseinhorn

```
ecologie linux # cat .config | grep -i kill 

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

```

```
ecologie linux # cat .config | grep -i 802 

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

```

```
ecologie linux # cat .config | grep -i iwl 

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

CONFIG_IWL5000=y

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

```

```
ecologie linux # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:21:29:BB:C4:10

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-32 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"PC-DE-CHANTALE_R�seau"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000015731f65d3e

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3076ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 001550432D44452D4348414E54414C455F52E973656175

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD7E0050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010138140001DD211B29FFFC67E816B4BFB102100074C696E6B73797310230006526F7574657210240007575254353447321042000C4353563031483639313036351054000800060050F204000110110011576972656C6573732D4720526F75746572100800020088

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F4000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

```

```
ecologie linux # dmesg | tail

[  362.251355] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  362.251367] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  422.549311] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec

[  476.242311] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec

[  477.011304] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 33750 nsec

[ 1664.687658] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).

[ 1664.687662] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.

[ 1664.695487] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf1 on isa0060/serio0).

[ 1664.695491] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e071 <keycode>' to make it known.

[11885.220744] updatedb used greatest stack depth: 4288 bytes left

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

Also, make sure that all the wireless configs and iwl drivers are actually modules instead of [*]

----------

## daseinhorn

```
ecologie xavier # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program, run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and change only the value of the NAME= key.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:21:85:da:26:97", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4232 (iwlagn)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:21:5d:eb:aa:7e", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
```

I have also changed everything I could regarding my wireless config to modules. The following were installed

```
ecologie linux # make modules_install

  INSTALL arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlagn.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlcore.ko

  INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

  INSTALL net/mac80211/mac80211.ko

  INSTALL net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

  INSTALL net/wireless/lib80211.ko

  DEPMOD  2.6.32-gentoo-r1

```

Last edited by daseinhorn on Sat Jan 02, 2010 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try this :

```

# echo " " ­>  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

Reboot your box and post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

----------

## daseinhorn

```
ecologie xavier # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

  -

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:21:85:da:26:97", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4232 (iwlagn)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:21:5d:eb:aa:7e", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try this :

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:85:da:26:97 

          inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:437 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:940 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:223846 (218.5 KiB)  TX bytes:124482 (121.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:30 Base address:0x2000 

```

Can you unplug your wired cable and reboot you box and double check if now if your wireless will work or not ?

----------

## daseinhorn

It does not work. I still get the following output from dmesg

```
[  246.810664] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.815034] wlan0: direct probe responded

[  246.815038] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.816916] wlan0: authenticated

[  246.816938] wlan0: associate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.819474] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  246.819478] wlan0: associated

[  246.824369] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.824398] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.825661] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.825999] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.830107] wlan0: direct probe responded

[  246.830111] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.831919] wlan0: authenticated

[  246.831934] wlan0: associate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.834506] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  246.834509] wlan0: associated

[  246.839366] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.839397] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.840921] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.840965] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.845459] wlan0: direct probe responded

[  246.845463] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.847297] wlan0: authenticated

[  246.847312] wlan0: associate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.849774] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  246.849777] wlan0: associated

[  246.853096] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.853133] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.854464] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.854515] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.858982] wlan0: direct probe responded

[  246.858985] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.860876] wlan0: authenticated

[  246.860896] wlan0: associate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.863405] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  246.863408] wlan0: associated

[  246.866097] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.866127] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.867449] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.867651] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.872011] wlan0: direct probe responded

[  246.872019] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.873887] wlan0: authenticated

[  246.873898] wlan0: associate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.876422] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  246.876426] wlan0: associated

[  246.889273] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.890371] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.890387] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.890686] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.890837] wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.900708] wlan0: direct probe responded

[  246.900712] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.902552] wlan0: authenticated

[  246.902567] wlan0: associate with AP 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (try 1)

[  246.905075] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  246.905079] wlan0: associated

[  246.908095] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

[  246.908155] wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:21:29:bb:c4:10 by local choice (reason=3)

```

----------

## d2_racing

Look here : http://old.nabble.com/NM-0.6.6-doesn%27t-work-td20527620.html

Maybe you should try wicd instead of network manager ?

----------

## daseinhorn

I installed WICD and removed Networkmanager. I followed this guide : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Speed_Up_Boot_With_Wicd

When I attempt to connect to the wireless network, I get a "bad password" message. Me and my host are certain that I wrote the correct password, and I tried every protocol supported by WICD. Nothing shows up in dmesg. I will try tomorrow to access the network of my library (unprotected), and report my results here.

----------

## daseinhorn

I have been able to authenticate and obtain an IP address on my local library's network, an unsecured network. I will have to test again on protected networks once I find another one.

----------

## d2_racing

That's weird, I don't know what to think.

----------

## engineermdr

I'm using the same iwlagn driver and am having exactly the same problem.  

Masking networkmanager-0.7.2 and nm-applet-0.7.2 so that networkmanager-0.7.1-r6 and nm-applet-0.7.1-r3 are installed fixes the problem for me.  Seems to be an issue with 0.7.2.

----------

## d2_racing

Is there any bugzilla about that problem ?

If not, then you should open a bug for that.

----------

## engineermdr

I submitted as bug 299968.

----------

## chias

I'm having the exact same problem with a fresh install in Funtoo with the iwlwifi drivers.[/i]

----------

## eccerr0r

I'm currently using networkmanager-0.8.4.0-r2 and it works fine (nm-applet-0.8.4 and Gnome)

I did not need to muck with any wpa-supplicant information for it to work with WPA2 or unencrypted networks.

----------

## Gusar

 *chias wrote:*   

> I'm having the exact same problem with a fresh install in Funtoo with the iwlwifi drivers.[/i]

 

I kinda doubt that, considering this thread is two years old. I'm quite sure the current iwlwifi issues didn't exist back then. Anyway, see here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-913156.html

----------

